# Rod for Penn Spinfisher V 3500 Spinning reel



## PANFISHER (Feb 22, 2016)

I have recently purchased a Penn Spinfisher V 3500 Spinning reel for inshore saltwater fishing(redfish, flounder, speckled trout, sheephead, etc.) and bass fishing in freshwater.

Because I an on a budget and can spend around $75.00, I have narrowed my choices down to two rods. They are both Ugly Stik's. I have 4 Ugly Stick rods in both Spinning and spincast rods of different lengths and have always had good service out of them and have found them good rods for someone like myself on a budget.

1. Ugly Stik Tiger Lite 6'9" medium spinning rod, 10-20 lb line weight capacity
2. Ugly Stik Inshore Select 7'0" medium spinning rod, 8-20 lb line weight capacity 

My question is, do any of you own one of these rods and if so which do you think would be the best rod for the reel and the fishing applications that I mentioned above?

The reel is rated for a line weight of 8-20 lb braided line.

I have learned so much in this forum and am looking forward to any help any of you can assist me with.


----------



## PopPop (Feb 22, 2016)

I have several of the inshore select models and will be adding more. I like them a lot. They are all mated with Penn SF Vs. and spooled with power pro braid.


----------



## Heartstarter (Feb 22, 2016)

I have several of those reels and love them. I have a couple of them on much more expensive rods but the ugly stick is at least as good as any of them. I would recommend at least 7' but I prefer 7'6'' and medium heavy. That my preference but your making a great choice either way. Good luck!


----------



## 2degrees (Feb 26, 2016)

I have the spin fisher 5 (i think).  I had it on an ugly stick and did not like the combo.  The reel never seated well on the rod.  Went with a pen rod and it works great.


----------



## PANFISHER (Mar 7, 2016)

I went with a Shimano Sellus 6 foot medium action that was rated for the same line weight in both mono and braid. I will be using this for the Choctahatchee Bay between Destin and Fort Walton for redfish, flounder, and speckle trout.

The Spinfisher 3500 feels good and balanced on this rod. Can't wait to get to try it out this year.


----------



## thedudeabides (Mar 7, 2016)

Spend another $25 and get a St. Croix Triumph


----------

